# a6 smoking, loosing coolant and misfiring. any ideas.



## mel0425 (Oct 10, 2009)

I am sure this is a blown head, any other ideas?


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

can possibly be the turbos... how does it boost? normal? is the car chipped? any whining noises when going into boost?


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

mileage? plugs? coil packs? after run coolant pump under the intake? an equipped garage can check for co2 in the coolant signifying a blown hg.


----------

